# Pray for buttercup



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

After laying a good egg yesterday she has another soft egg stuck inside her. She’s currently in the nest and closing her eyes. I really hope she feels better. I gave her lots of calcium too. Does anyone know how I can help?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Add D3 to the calcium. And don't go overboard on the amount of calcium you give her. An overdose can be bad. 

When they begin to have laying issues there just isn't a lot we can do. Short of spaying or using birth control to stop the egg production totally.


----------



## lavinelon (10 mo ago)

My chicken also had some issues ,I gave her oyster shells and placed her in warm water,and it worked.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I give oyster shells why won’t she eat them.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> I give oyster shells why won’t she eat them.


i pray that your chicken is feeling better now?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

janamsingh said:


> i pray that your chicken is feeling better now?


Yes a bit. Thanks


----------



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

Hi, my polish hen was having trouble with the egg coming out so I rubbed vasiline around her vent and just inside.
Worked a treat.


----------

